# Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach in April?



## vacationlover2 (May 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Thinking of going Spring Break 2009 (mid April) to one of the above.  My question is, is it usually warm enough to swim then?

Thanks!


----------



## jwq387 (May 2, 2008)

*hilton head or myrtle beach*



vacationlover2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thinking of going Spring Break 2009 (mid April) to one of the above.  My question is, is it usually warm enough to swim then?
> 
> Thanks!



If you are talking the last week of April in Hilton Head, you have about a 25% chance of the water being warm enough to swim. Any earlier, or ANY April in Myrtle Beach, IMHO, NO WAY.


----------



## jjlovecub (May 2, 2008)

Only if you like swimming in cold water!


----------



## jfitz (May 2, 2008)

vacationlover2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thinking of going Spring Break 2009 (mid April) to one of the above.  My question is, is it usually warm enough to swim then?



Only if you are 10 years old or younger.  The Atlantic is still chilly, if not downright cold, anywhere north of Daytona Beach in mid April.


----------



## luv2vacation (May 2, 2008)

Unless you're ok with swimming in a heated pool instead.  Many of the resorts on HHI and, I imagine, Myrtle Beach, have heated pools that would be fine for swimming _anytime_ in April.


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 2, 2008)

I'm sorry.  That's what I meant.  Swimming in the pool.  Will the air temp be warm enough for us not to freeze when we get out of the pool.  THanks!


----------



## stevedmatt (May 2, 2008)

Myrtle can be downright warm this time of year. It can also be chilly. I believe the average is mid to upper 70s now.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 3, 2008)

We'll be in Hilton Head next week. I've been watching both the air and ocean temps for the last week or so. Seems average day time temps have been 70's to 80's and ocean temps have been in the mid 70's. IMO, mid 70's for ocean temps would be brisk but doable.


----------



## bobcat (May 3, 2008)

stevedmatt said:


> Myrtle can be downright warm this time of year. It can also be chilly. I believe the average is mid to upper 70s now.



You will need an indoor pool. March and April have been very windy. Temps have been all over the place. Two weeks ago we went down into the 30's at night in and around M B. The days were in the 50 and 60's. Today was about 75. Sat will be 82. Mon and Tues were cold during the day this week.


----------



## luv2vacation (May 3, 2008)

bobcat said:


> You will need an indoor pool. March and April have been very windy. Temps have been all over the place. Two weeks ago we went down into the 30's at night in and around M B. The days were in the 50 and 60's.



We travel to HHI over Xmas break every year.  Temps at that time of year are often the same as above, or only slightly warmer.  *We always swim in the outdoor pools.*  In fact, some of our favorite swimming time is in the evenings, about 9 PM or so.  And I'm not the hardy type - I get cold _very easily_.  

I have also been swimming in the outdoor pool at Marriott's Ocean Watch in MB in November quite a few times.

The key is how warm the resort keeps their outdoor pools.  Also, you can't get in and out.  Once you get in, you swim for a while.  When I get out, I wrap in a towel and head for the hot tub, which is usually only a few steps away.  I actually plan where I get out - closest exit to hot tub - and dear Hubby, who is much hardier, brings me my towel.   :whoopie:   After being in the hot tub for 15-20 minutes, body temp rises enough that air actually feels good as I dry with towel just enough to stop dripping and pull on an old pair of warm, comfy sweats.  

In fact, one year over our Xmas break trip, we stayed at Marriott's Barony Beach on HHI.  We did the above routine _every night_ until the pool closed at 10 PM, for the whole week we were there.  Besides the massages that we got, our nightly swim was the highlight of our trip.  It was just so fun and relaxing.


----------

